# 'Indian Summer' Movie about Oka Crisis



## UberCree (22 May 2006)

Trailer is available for download.

http://www.cineteleaction.com/en/pages/OKA.html


----------



## Canadian Sig (22 May 2006)

It looks well made and interesting, I just hope it can be un-biased.


----------



## orange.paint (22 May 2006)

Looks far from unbiased to me,just from the preview that is.
Wouldn't waste my money on it,just wait till it comes to CBC as a three part series.Then I may watch it just to rant over the oka flag waving and how white man done so wrong.

Think its the first Canadian native movie that isn't starring Mr.Green in a lead role!

Who knows maybe the sequel will be on events happening today......


----------



## Franko (22 May 2006)

rcac_011 said:
			
		

> Looks far from unbiased to me,just from the preview that is.
> Wouldn't waste my money on it,just wait till it comes to CBC as a three part series.Then I may watch it just to rant over the oka flag waving and how white man done so wrong.



Umm...white men of Oka town council did do wrong.

How would you like it if someone wanted to turn a graveyard, where your entire family was buried for generations, into a golf course without permission?

I'd be a bit pissed off too. However, it should not have degenerated into what it became.

Regards


----------



## orange.paint (22 May 2006)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Umm...white men of Oka town council did do wrong.
> 
> I'd be a bit pissed off too. However, it should not have degenerated into what it became.
> 
> Regards



+1 
But no Green....it cant be a good movie.Fall movie series on cbc for sure.


----------



## UberCree (13 Sep 2006)

Indian Summer: The Oka Crisis 
two-part, four-hour miniseries begins this Friday, September 15th at 8:00 pm on CBC 

http://www.cbc.ca/television/friday.html


----------



## Franko (15 Sep 2006)

Saw the first part tonight.

Some things are over-exaggerated, no doubt for impact on the audience. Acting is atrocious of course, but the story is based loosely on fact.

I'll give part 2 a chance....see if they completely blow it out of proportion or not.

Regards


----------



## MP 811 (27 Sep 2007)

Mods, feel free to move this one to the most appropriate forum if this doesn't fit here.

I'm watching the CBC program "Indian Summer, the Oka Crisis", interesting to say the least at this point.  Any thoughts or comments from anyone who's currently watching this or seen this program previously?


----------



## TN2IC (27 Sep 2007)

I seen a bit last night, feel asleep. I had a long day. But I want to see it again.


----------



## Big Foot (27 Sep 2007)

How accurate is this movie? For example, is there any record of soldiers brutally beating one of the militants who was sleeping in his defensive position. I mean, this movie seems to be portraying the CF as a bunch of bloodthirsty, lying thugs. Anyone else get this impression?


----------



## DCRabbit (27 Sep 2007)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> How accurate is this movie? For example, is there any record of soldiers brutally beating one of the militants who was sleeping in his defensive position. I mean, this movie seems to be portraying the CF as a bunch of bloodthirsty, lying thugs. Anyone else get this impression?




 Well, it's the CBC, after all.. HAven't seen it.. but it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## MP 811 (27 Sep 2007)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> How accurate is this movie? For example, is there any record of soldiers brutally beating one of the militants who was sleeping in his defensive position. I mean, this movie seems to be portraying the CF as a bunch of bloodthirsty, lying thugs. Anyone else get this impression?



After watching this, I tend to feel a heavy CBC emphasis on the poor plight of the natives involved in this, with the Mohawk Warrior Society almost "romanticized" if you will for a lack of better terms.  Is there actually any documented evidence of a section of Canadian soldiers sneeking up on a sleeping warrior, beating him to within an inch of his life?  Because the movie placed emphasis on this happening.  

I ask this as I really dont know, not trying to be smart.


----------



## Big Foot (28 Sep 2007)

I have to agree with MP 811 on this one. I would be very interested to know where some of these so-called facts came from. I really did not appreciate the portrayal of Canadian soldiers that the movie displayed. Overall, I only saw the last hour of the series but I must admit, I wasn't overly impressed.


----------



## Blindspot (28 Sep 2007)

One of the most glaring things to strike me was when a camera was following a marching trooper being repeatedly punched and slapped by a hysterical native woman yelling, "they're beating us, they're beating us! Can't you see? They're beating us!" There were other native women following in tow cursing him with the most vile insults. The trooper had this look on his face like he was begging someone to get him out of there. Of course, had he lifted a finger against this woman...


----------



## George Wallace (28 Sep 2007)

Was there not a Native organization in Winnipeg that was funding, filming and producing this project?  I seem to remember someone posting links to their site here several months ago.  That would explain the point of view being put forward.

I still can't get over Louis Riel now being a National Hero, with schools named after him and a province actually thinking of creating a holiday in his name........Sorry for the sidetrack.  




Found it and a couple of others in Military History  and merged them to this one.


----------



## Neill McKay (28 Sep 2007)

DCRabbit said:
			
		

> Well, it's the CBC, after all.. HAven't seen it.. but it doesn't surprise me.



What's the CBC got to do with it?  It wasn't a CBC production.


----------



## DCRabbit (28 Sep 2007)

Oh? thought it was. My mistake.. and apologies.


----------



## geo (28 Sep 2007)

From my memory of events, the deployed troops were firm but fair.  We did not give ground.

If a soldier had beaten a dozy/sleepy warrior to an inch of his life, you better believe that the media would have been all over the CF for having mistreated same said native.

Remember Ronald Cross doing his warrior screeching and gesturing into the face of R22R Cpl Cloutier - and same said Cpl doing his best ceremonial guard stare.... Gawd but the media lapped that one up.

There was that RCR team that was transported to the outskirts of Kanawake & a tug of war between Native & RCR over a certain service rifle.... filmed by the media... a big tug of war - if memory serves me right... but we got our rifle back - in the end.

Oka, the Ice storm, the Winnipeg floods certainly contributed to the CF being recognized by the Canadian public as being "good" & appreceated.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Sep 2007)

I didn't watch this "movie" because, well, they didn't ask my input.  I mean, what of the young native lad that came to me one day, asking if we were in the "RCR Regiment" (sic).  When we answered yes, he shook my hand, and the hands of the rest of the section for "saving his life" the day previous.  (He was being chased by an angry mob of "whities" from Chateauguay, and we brought him into our lines so that he could go home.)  Then what of the woman who asked us to protect her house from the Warriors.  (She was native).  She was more worried about her four year old daughter than herself, and was quite grateful that we were there.

So, I missed the movie, only saw parts of it, and since they showed nothing (really) of the 2 RCR battle group at Ste Catherine, I decided not to watch it.  If anyone wants to hear "war stories" from Oka, well, don't ask me, cause I only saw it first hand, but from the hatch of a track.


----------



## Kunu (28 Sep 2007)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> How accurate is this movie? For example, is there any record of soldiers brutally beating one of the militants who was sleeping in his defensive position. I mean, this movie seems to be portraying the CF as a bunch of bloodthirsty, lying thugs. Anyone else get this impression?



Let's not also forget the last part where the SQ are similarly portrayed, with them beating a militant tied to a chair to find out who shot Cpl. Lemay.


----------



## geo (28 Sep 2007)

Kilo Mike said:
			
		

> Let's not also forget the last part where the SQ are similarly portrayed, with them beating a militant tied to a chair to find out who shot Cpl. Lemay.



Sounds like one of Aesop's stories


----------



## Franko (28 Sep 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> From my memory of events, the deployed troops were firm but fair.  We did not give ground.



Not an inch.



> Remember Ronald Cross doing his warrior screeching and gesturing into the face of R22R Cpl Cloutier - and same said Cpl doing his best ceremonial guard stare.... Gawd but the media lapped that one up.



Pat was a Pte at the time. After it all happened he was immediately promoted to Cpl and whisked away for his CLC and yet another promotion. He was the poster boy for the CF for a while. IIRC it all went pretty bad for him afterwards, he got into drugs, punted from the CF and did a stint in the porn industry. Don't know where he is these days.



> There was that RCR team that was transported to the outskirts of Kanawake & a tug of war between Native & RCR over a certain service rifle.... filmed by the media... a big tug of war - if memory serves me right... but we got our rifle back - in the end.



Yep, they guarded a bridge with about 20 pers ( Pioneer Plt from 2 RCR) against about 120(+) angry natives who didn't like the idea that there was a raid being conducted on their land. They started a brawl, grabbed a rifle. Then grabbed a Captain by his webbing and beat him with his own helmet until he was unconscious. The guys opened up with warning shots from a C9. The crowd backed off and the guys held the line.

We watched from our lines (we were QRF and spooled up as we watched it all happen live on TV) and rolled out of St Catherine. The streets were lined with cheering crowds for about 2 km IIRC. Weird for those days. The locals were tired of all of this and wanted us to open the Mercier.

There were also riots as well with numbers in the region of 5000+ and were rolled to quell those as well. As soon as we showed up, they dispersed. Rock throwing incidents on the major highway as some of the natives left Chateaugay by non-natives was also sorted out by us. The SQ couldn't do anything but watch.

There is alot to the events surrounding the Oka Crisis and that movie is only showing one side of it....a very sanitized, sensationalized narrow POV side of it. 

Regards


----------



## Franko (28 Sep 2007)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> I didn't watch this "movie" because, well, they didn't ask my input.  I mean, what of the young native lad that came to me one day, asking if we were in the "RCR Regiment" (sic).  When we answered yes, he shook my hand, and the hands of the rest of the section for "saving his life" the day previous.  (He was being chased by an angry mob of "whities" from Chateauguay, and we brought him into our lines so that he could go home.)  Then what of the woman who asked us to protect her house from the Warriors.  (She was native).  She was more worried about her four year old daughter than herself, and was quite grateful that we were there.
> 
> So, I missed the movie, only saw parts of it, and since they showed nothing (really) of the 2 RCR battle group at Ste Catherine, I decided not to watch it.  If anyone wants to hear "war stories" from Oka, well, don't ask me, cause I only saw it first hand, but from the hatch of a track.



Hmmm....remember the railyard?       ;D

I was with the Cougars. It was nice when they finally got up a few pay phones for us to use.

Seems we've walked the same ground.

Regards


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Sep 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Hmmm....remember the railyard?       ;D
> 
> I was with the Cougars. It was nice when they finally got up a few pay phones for us to use.
> 
> ...


I DO remember the "railyard", aka the "Petting Zoo"!  I won't even begin to talk about the movies that were being played, 24/7 in that tent towards the "main gate!"

This INDEED is a small world!


----------



## Franko (29 Sep 2007)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> I DO remember the "railyard", aka the "Petting Zoo"!  I won't even begin to talk about the movies that were being played, 24/7 in that tent towards the "main gate!"
> 
> This INDEED is a small world!



Forgot about it being nicknamed that....as well as the entertainment.

Ahhh...those were the days.


----------

